# Neck Knives.



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2002)

The neck knives thread seems to have been a casualty of the server crash. I checked out the sites that were suggested before but unfortunately didn't bookmark them, knowing I could always find them here after all!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2003)

Can those who posted neck knife sites please repost them?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 16, 2003)

Arnisador,

can't find the url right now, but if youdo a search on Livesay Woo you should get some hits.  i think this one one of the first (and still up there with the best) neck knives.  You can also check out onestopknifeshop.com, they have a section just on neck knives

Andy


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 16, 2003)

I wear one. I'd wear two but then they clank and give away the fact that I am wearing them.

Does that help?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I wear one. I'd wear two but then they clank and give away the fact that I am wearing them.
> 
> Does that help? *



Before the Great Crash the Neck Knives thread had some specific links to sites. I had checked them out and was going to go back with buying in mind but then it was lost!


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Before the Great Crash*



Oh...so now we're talking BGC and AGC? How biblical.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 19, 2003)

Bud Nealy's MCS System includes allows for a variety of ways to carry a knife, including a neck knife:

http://www.bladeart.com/artists/bud_nealy/bud_nealy.htm

I have a 5" Pesh Kabaz that I find a little long for a neck knife, but it can be worn that way.  The 3" version (on the bottom of the page) is an admirable neck knife.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Mar 24, 2003)

Mills Backup Neck Knife












1. Total length of the Knife is 7 3/8"
2. Blade length is 3 3/16"

3. Steel in the Blade is made of ATS-34 Steel (Sharpened on both sides - Double Edged)

4. The knife handle is made out of G10 - comes with a black handle

5. This sheath is designed to be carried in 5 different positions and can be concealed if necessary

AKKI website


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 24, 2003)

From someone that is extremely limited in my knife fighting.

How "handy" is an neck knife actually?  Not a lot of good if you're in the middle of something and you have to go rooting around inside your shirt for the knife.

I'm not trying to be sarcastic, I seriously would like to know.  

Enlighten me.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 24, 2003)

I know people who like them--e.g. joggers. It's a convenient carry spot for many people and isn't too bad to access if you wear a loose shirt. Of course, after a fight actually starts I'd hate to have to reach a hand up under my shirt!


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 25, 2003)

I like to think of neck knife as a back-up weapon. Although you can carry it as a primary weapon under the constraints of limited clothing (going to the beach, etc).  I would probably carry it in addition to another weapon.  That way you will have mutiple places to draw a weapon, it might be difficult to draw your folder clipped to your pocket in the heat of things as well, like if your rolling around on the ground and you can't get to it.  It will just give you another option.  

As a side note, they are pretty handy for utility reasons too.  A friend of mine who runs a charter fishing boat wears his all the time for cutting line, etc. (with no shirt on).


By the way..have you seen those underwear holsters...imagine digging around in there for your gun!




> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *From someone that is extremely limited in my knife fighting.
> 
> How "handy" is an neck knife actually?  Not a lot of good if you're in the middle of something and you have to go rooting around inside your shirt for the knife.
> ...


----------

